# Need a reliable cut and sew/dye sub company here in the US



## kbupp

I'm looking for a reliable cut and sew/dye sub company here in the US. It seems like everyone I've found on printerlistings.com only does spot sublimation or all over (print on already sewn garment).

I need someone who has experience and understands custom sublimated sports apparel. We currently have a customer who needs 150-190 short sleeve performance shirts (fully sublimated). The artwork is ready and I'm ready to move forward with an experienced provider.

Any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Kevin


----------



## jemmyell

Hi,

Talk to Marcelo at Junkyard Athletic. They are in Southern CA and are really good at dye sub cut-and-sew.

Junkyard Athletic

-James


----------



## JYA

Thanks for the referral, but, I don't do wholesale. Sorry.


----------



## Fulldye1

Shoot me a pm I can help with that. All services provided here in the USA or email me at madstitch@Hotmail.com


----------



## softballover

hey kevin , i sent you samples . many emails and nothing returned


----------



## pgruber

Stile Industries. They're in Phoenix, AZ. Really good.


----------



## Fulldye1

pgruber said:


> Stile Industries. They're in Phoenix, AZ. Really good.


 
I actually looked up this company and there pricing was a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## jfish

Whats the ballpark your are expecting to get this done for? 

I might have 2 suggestions in the midwest but as far as "Wholesale" might be tough to find unless qty was much higher. But I don't really deal with this I will get the contact info tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## pgruber

They do wholesale. That's their retail pricing. You'll need to call them or email them.


----------



## Fulldye1

I dont know if I'm under pricing my work or if most cut and sew businesses are just to pricey in the USA. I'm very comfortable with my price range and I got no minimums and have no problem with a quick turn around time.


----------



## Riderz Ready

Fulldye1 said:


> I dont know if I'm under pricing my work or if most cut and sew businesses are just to pricey in the USA. I'm very comfortable with my price range and I got no minimums and have no problem with a quick turn around time.


Most cut and sew shops are full service meaning they design, print, cut and sew. You have a unique niche doing sewing only.

Just a word of advice and it may be just personal opinion that few others pay attention to but when we look at doing business with someone a gmail, hotmail email address is a red flag.

If you are looking for ways to improve your business include your site, facebook, etc in your signature.


----------



## Fulldye1

Totally agree with you like always. I'm getting there. I'm a full time firefighter/paramedic and so far I'm ok at this point but really want the whole 10 yards of a good business marketing tool to help me in the future. I do cut and sew along with my other workers on my days off since i work 10 days a month. Business is picking up. And yes I do patterns as well.


----------



## Szero

Does anyone know any cut and sew manufactors in LA or Orange Couty, California?


----------



## T Industry

Does anyone know any cut and sew manufactors in The Netherlands or in Europe? 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## jeradclough22

The Teehive in MN is a great source for cut & sew and will ship anywhere.


----------



## Whittierink

I'm in so cal get a hold of me I can give you some pricing


----------



## Mhermsen21

jfish said:


> Whats the ballpark your are expecting to get this done for?
> 
> I might have 2 suggestions in the midwest but as far as "Wholesale" might be tough to find unless qty was much higher. But I don't really deal with this I will get the contact info tomorrow hopefully.


What are your suggestions in the Midwest? Also looking for a good sublimation company for work. Thanks.


----------



## Fulldye1

Guys we are still working and making many orders for full dye sub. The price is great the fabric is awesome and the quality is perfect. We specialize in full dye sublimation t-shirts, polo, leggings, hoodies, sweatshirts, basketball jerseys, and much more. Full dye cut and sew. We will set you up with art work if needed or shoot me your art work and I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## Rodney

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Fulldye1

10-4 will do.


----------

